# API super clean 50 power filter or Aqueon Quietflow 50



## bassdawg (Sep 8, 2014)

API super clean 50 or Aqueon quiet flow 50 power filters .
Which one would be best for an average to good filter ?
Thanks for your help .
Bill


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never tried the API but the Aqueons are decent. I have had the smaller ones myself and never had an issue from them. They are pretty silent.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a aqueon quiet flow 20 on a ten gallon and it has so much flow there's a bare spot on the floor of the tank. It also has a hum that could be annoying to some people. I have no experience with the API super clean. I will say that my favorite hob filter is the aquaclear filters. They are awesome and it's probably the only kind I will buy again. It's worth the little extra money.


----------



## bassdawg (Sep 8, 2014)

OK I hear all good things with the aqua clear so that's what I will get .


----------

